# Swedish to Italian: "Nej, så roligt ska vi inte ha det"



## lidkopingbo

Hej,

är inte riktigt säker på om jag skriver på rätt ställe..har en fråga gällande språkombinationen: svenska-italienska... Jag håller på och översätter en svensk pjäs till italienska, och är i desperat behov av att klura ut motsvarigheten på italienska av det här uttrycket: "Nej, så roligt ska vi inte ha det".  
Kan någon därute italienska? Jag har tänkt på: "Non ci provare"- eftersom det är en dialog i vilken två personer talar om en tredje, och en av dem försöker "roa sig på dennes bekostnad".

Tacksam även för engelsk-översättning: hjälper alltid!


----------



## Tjahzi

Hm, du kanske skulle kolla i det italienska forumet?

Det låter som en knepig fras att översätta om man inte har målspråket som modersmål...


----------



## lidkopingbo

Tjahzi said:


> Hm, du kanske skulle kolla i det italienska forumet?
> 
> Det låter som en knepig fras att översätta om man inte har målspråket som modersmål...


----------



## lidkopingbo

Tack fòr ditt svar. Fàr flytta min fràga dit, dà kanske.


----------



## Delfinen

Ciao lidkopingbo! _Non ci provare_ verkar lite för tillrättavisande. Det skulle behövas mer kontext. Personen kan säga det (på svenska, alltså) för att stressa den tredje, den ene tar rollen som "den onde" och den andre den som hindrar honom (_ma sei scemo_!, kan passa då), men det kan också vara en direkt tillrättavisning, att den som säger det har högre status än den som blir tillsagd, och då funkar nog _Non ci provare_. Det är ju viktigt med statusspelet i teaterdialog. Har du mer kontext? Jag översätter emellanåt åt andra hållet, så det är kul att diskutera!


----------



## lidkopingbo

Delfinen said:


> Ciao lidkopingbo! _Non ci provare_ verkar lite för tillrättavisande. Det skulle behövas mer kontext. Personen kan säga det (på svenska, alltså) för att stressa den tredje, den ene tar rollen som "den onde" och den andre den som hindrar honom (_ma sei scemo_!, kan passa då), men det kan också vara en direkt tillrättavisning, att den som säger det har högre status än den som blir tillsagd, och då funkar nog _Non ci provare_. Det är ju viktigt med statusspelet i teaterdialog. Har du mer kontext? Jag översätter emellanåt åt andra hållet, så det är kul att diskutera!



Hej Delfinen, och tack för dina svar. Precis som du skriver i det italienska forumet, är det just p.g.a att meningen inte är hotfull som det blir så svårt att hitta en motsvarighet. I vätragötaland använder vi det väldigt mycket och det går nästan att använda det lite överallt just för att det är ett såpass neutralt uttryck. 
En på det italienska forumet säger ju: "non tirare la corda", men i  detta uttryck finns det ju givetvis en viss "hotfullhet", så det blir ju inte en direkt motsvarighet till det svenska uttrycket.
Ska dock försöka ge dig mer information:

det är två personer som talar om en tredje person, när plötsligt en av dem uttrycker sig med: "nej, så roligt ska vi inte ha det". Läsaren vet dock inte vad den andre egentligen har sagt, men bara att denne säkerligen inbjudit den ene att roa sig på den tredje personens bekostnad.


----------



## Delfinen

Du menar alltså att vi som läsare/publik inte vet vad det handlar om, bara att den förste går till överdrift i sitt häcklande? I så fall kanske något helt annat som _Dai, lasciamo perdere!_


----------



## mnl

Kunne det eventuelt være "stiamo buoni" eller lignende?


----------



## Delfinen

Det lät bra!


----------



## lidkopingbo

till Delfinen: ungefàr sà, fast "Dai, lasciamo perdere" àr snarare ett uttryck som anvànds mer nàr man ràkar i konflikt/gràl med varandra och den andre inte hàller med.

till mnl: riktig bra lòsning! Tack! Det var precis ett sànt uttryck jag letade efter!!!! Och sà nàr man hòr det, sà tànker man: bara tvà smà enkla ord var det...och àndàsà har jag grubblat och grubblat utan nàgon som helst lòsning!!!!

Tack till alla er som kommit med fòrslag!!!)))


----------



## Gulletussan

"Non, esageriamo!" kanske kunde funka..? 
("Let´s not exaggerate!"...also using sarcasm)


----------

